# Breeders here that don't list their kennel name...thoughts?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's interesting that the vast majority of the breeders here are proud of their kennels (as they should be) and have their website listed in their sig line. Yet there are some that don't list their site. Perhaps some don't have a website, but in this day and age one would assume that most breeders with multiple breeding dogs that are savvy enough to regularly post on here could make at least a basic site. At the very least, if they don't have a website, surely they have a kennel name they would list.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know of one that gets PO'd if the site is put up here...I've tried it before and s/he has it removed by the Admin. Not sure the reasoning, s/he should be proud of what s/he is breeding.

I was thinking today that there should be kennels listed on a forum(no comments on them) but just a reference and the "how to choose a breeder" as a sticky for that forum. Though it could be construed as advertising so maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

To each their own. I don't really feel one way or another about it. Some breeders maybe like the anonymity of being able to post here and talk about GSD's without having a business frame of mind going on. I know some get defensive because they think there is a disagreement of the "type" they are breeding. Maybe they don't think they need the business. Everyone has their own comfort level with putting themselves out there on the internet.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have to say that I wish people would post links to their kennels. While not in the market for a puppy right now you never know what the future holds. If I ever were to get another puppy it would make it easy for me to find a breeder and I trust some people on here more than just a random breeder that I know nothing about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> To each their own. I don't really feel one way or another about it. Some breeders maybe like the anonymity of being able to post here and talk about GSD's without having a business frame of mind going on. I know some get defensive because they think there is a disagreement of the "type" they are breeding.


But when a breeder who won't even use their real name is boasting about themselves or criticizing other lines, etc and don't want the board they are posting on to know what they breed, that raises eyebrows and gets the curiosity going. 
Especially when they say they are a breeder, so anonymity is already gone.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My personal opinion is - if you breed it, you should be able and proud to defend it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rerun said:


> My personal opinion is - if you breed it, you should be able and proud to defend it.


Agreed!!! But at the same time, I don't have a problem with people not linking their kennel in their signature. There are breeders on the board (I can think of one off the top of my head), who have a WEALTH of knowledge and experience, breed top-quality working dogs, consider themselves breeders, openly share their knowledge with all, but don't have a link in their signature to their kennel. Not an issue with me, they don't hide behind a fake name, and don't hide what they breed.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> To each their own. I don't really feel one way or another about it. Some breeders maybe like the anonymity of being able to post here and talk about GSD's without having a business frame of mind going on. I know some get defensive because they think there is a disagreement of the "type" they are breeding. Maybe they don't think they need the business. Everyone has their own comfort level with putting themselves out there on the internet.


I agree with all of this...Sometimes divulging less on the internet is better than divulging too much.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think it's great that breeders post their websites and info, but for me personally I wouldn't put anything on a public forum that would allow anyone to find where I live or work. Too many weirdos on the internet.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Some breeders (like ourselves) don't have a working website, or have a very simple one.
Our last website was very simple....."Our dogs, our breeding's, our history"....no frills.
Since almost all our puppies or dogs are sold or placed by personal referral....a huge, extensive website has never been a priority for us.
Although.....in this day & age...we have had more requests for a site, than ever before.....so we have a simple one again in the works.

Personally, if I'm interested in a specific breeder....I contact them, ask for info & pictures....then continue on...
JMO
Robin


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I own an aquarium shop and at one time sponsored 14 forum boards. In my view, folks who frequent forums are some of the worst customers. They try to leverage their circumstance/posting and if you don't cave-in to their expectations....wham, you're getting blasted on a public venue. I don't go for being held hostage.

If you're breeding, and have sufficient customers....why bother?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A good breeder doesn't need a website, though it is to their benefit(weeds out many that just inquire, they could have all that info just looking at the site, so contacting for the simple questions would get tedious for a breeder) 

But to keep your kennel name under wraps just doesn't sit right with me. Why would anyone want to purchase or support a breeder that is mysterious that way?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Jane. Top secret kennels are a bit to much for me. If you breed it, you should be proud to show it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

While I will post pictures sometimes of my family, and my area of living, I personally do not like giving out to much information. While I may not be a breeder, I can understand that there is such a thing as giving *to* much information online.

The only place some people are keeping it from is forums, or the internet..Its not at some peoples disposal, so what? If they dont want *anyone* to *ever* know, then I could see the problem.

To not tell a few people on message boards?

My guess is that they don't want people sending them crap email complaining about their breeding, (like PeTA or very pro rescue only ppl) harassment, or otherwise people who want to waste their time.

That and it isnt really anyones business IMO unless you or someone you know is looking to buy from them.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks....

I tend to get an idea about people from what they say in their posts. And almost just as importantly, *how* they say it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not have a website.

Anyone can PM me if they are interested in puppies and I can send info. A website is something the future may hold. 

But I am not here to hawk my puppies. 

And, I will not ship puppies, so that kind of limits me anyway.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

For me who is somewhat new and doesn't know who is a breeder or not here without a site linked I wish all the breeders would "out" themselves so to speak so I can have more options when a puppy is in my nearer future. My lab is 8 and in good health but when he passes I know I want a black male GSD from east german working lines with moderate drive, solid nerves, and even temperament. A family dog and not a Schutz prospect, but all the same a well bred dog who can keep up with our busy outdoorsy family who will travel well, not be spooked by tons of people, noise, activity, and be a loving companion. 

I get not wanting to get blasted by forum members online but those posts would be removed anyway, and I would rather support a breeder here who I "know" a little about then a complete stranger. I suspect our next dog will probably have to be shipped taking away the option of a kennel visit or getting to have the breeder meet us in person and assess what dog would be best for us. If there was a list of breeders for reference in the how to chose a breeder section with links to their site or just contact info that would provide me and other potential customers with more options when looking for our next family member. Definitely to each their own but for those willing it would be nice


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think the breeders who do have websites post ALL their contact information. I think some just have a separate email for their breeding website, or a separate phone number.

I like the idea of a website pictures of the dogs, information on the dogs and the breeder themselves. But then again if the breeder doesn't have a website but is very willing to talk via PM, then that is perfectly fine with me.

But if the breeder is hiding their kennel name or website and don't want anyone to know about their kennel, then thats just makes me suspicious.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If a kennel is top secret or hiding-then they obviously just don't care whether they sell to you and maybe they just have another market and it isn't you-To me some of these breeders threads seem awfully judgemental. In one of my first posts to this board a breeder said that often people who are well known in the dog community post under different user names so they can say what they want without being identified-my thought then and now is that even if the person who posted was well respected in the dog community it wouldn't change how I felt about that post. If someone wants to say who they are great if not its none of my business. Why does someone have to defend their dogs-


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If I had a kennel, I wouldn't attach my name to it on a forum either... it would be bad for business! :rofl:
I'm not the type of person I'd want representing the business' name... I enjoy conflict and debating and just ranting sometimes. A business should be represented in a professional, respectful and courteous manner with correct spelling and grammar... I wouldn't even usually share my poop-related stories with my friends and family let alone post it on the web for all to see and judge my business. 
If I could have a "business" and a "personal" account, then I would certainly link my kennel's name to the business account.
I would love to one day own a kennel I could be proud of, and share my goals and accomplishments... if anything, it would be my demented personality that would be the kennel’s dirty little secret, not my dogs. LOL 
As for someone that keeps ALL of the information about their kennel a top secret... I’d keep looking. I like having access to information I can take home with me for my research and comparison... I can’t just talk to a person and go with how I feel about them. They may still be an excellent breeder but I’d still need my info


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

If I were a breeder, I would get tired of saying "No, we do not have puppies. No, we do not have puppies. " and repeating myself over and over again for every Tom, ****, and Harry that found me on the internet. If I am here to advertise my kennel, then I would do so ... if I am here as an individual who is passionate about GSDs, to learn and to share, then I'd take or leave the free advertisement. 

While I love checking out every link I come across, looking at breeders lines, I respect their wanting to have some privacy as well. There's so little of that on the internet as it is.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO it's none of my business if a breeder wishes to share his/her kennel name and information or not ... live and let live.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

arycrest said:


> IMHO it's none of my business if a breeder wishes to share his/her kennel name and information or not ... live and let live.


Agreed.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I have to say that I wish people would post links to their kennels. While not in the market for a puppy right now you never know what the future holds. If I ever were to get another puppy it would make it easy for me to find a breeder and I trust some people on here more than just a random breeder that I know nothing about.


I agree. I also agree that in today's age of technology, everyone who is marketing something should have a website...even if it's just basic.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm fine with people wanting to be anonymous on the forum, but I wish people who are actively breeding had a web page. I'd think people would be proud of their accomplishments. 

When I was looking for a new puppy, dog show results and breeder web pages was all I had to go on.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is not on the forum but I will post her website any day!!!!!

Zeder Kamme German Shepherds


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Deuce said:


> I agree. I also agree that in today's age of technology, everyone who is marketing something should have a website...even if it's just basic.



Why? Why should everyone who is selling something be online? There are plenty of business who might only have as little as a facebook page, or nothing at all and do just fine business wise. If they don't ship, then why do people *have* to be online? I have always wondered this and the only thing I can think of is that some people just dont like being "out of the loop" maybe? I dunno. (why Im asking, lol)


I also think that it could be that some people come here, including breeders, to talk about their dogs, not sell them. They want to keep it fun and be with friends, not run their business.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> My personal opinion is - if you breed it, you should be able and proud to defend it.


I do agree with what Rerun said, that breeders should be proud of what they produce and able to defend it if needed.

There are some breeders on this board (and others) who come across as not very honest about their breeding program. They do not list their kennel name, their name, or any information about their kennel and the dogs they have bred. But they have a lot to say regarding other peoples' breeding programs and accomplishments with their dogs. I think if you're going to talk down on other breeding programs and always say what a great program you have, you should back it up with some kind of proof, even just posting your kennel name.

I don't necessarily think that a breeder HAS to have a website, but in today's age of technology, it certainly isn't a bad idea, even if it's a very basic page or even if it's just a Facebook page. If for no other reason, then to give your puppy buyers a way of staying connected and keeping in touch.

I do like to see breeders' pages that have a lot of information about their breeding program, though. It's nice to see people take the time to get some good photos of their breeding stock, list the dogs' accomplishments, and talk a little about what they produce and why.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Choosing a breeder should not be based on a website. There are so called breeders out there with slick websites that make them look great that many people fall for when in reality they are puppymills that have hired a savvy webmaster to make them look good. I am aware of a number of such sites.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

arycrest said:


> IMHO it's none of my business if a breeder wishes to share his/her kennel name and information or not ... live and let live.


 What a profound motto to live by, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a lot of hostility toward breeders. 

On the HSUS site, they explain how to run a raid on a breeder, how to line up the media, how to pick up on the worst situation on the place and show that one situation, if there is nothing bad, to check out unrelated possible violations, and even to check out their tax records. 

While a good breeder should have nothing to fear in any of this. It would still be a hassle.

And, there are those out there, that believe the fact that you are breeding puppies to sell them, is reason enough that you should be targeted, and possibly be attacked or have your dogs attacked.

Beyond that is the simple thieves, people who will actually steal a litter. Some people feel that is reaching, but it happens. 

I can certainly understand why people might not want to use their real name or put forth their personal information. It may be a simply safeguard. Our dogs are our first concern. Keeping them safe, is more important than letting the whole world connect you to your dogs. 

A link to a website is ok as that website should likely be found by anyone looking for GSDs, and when putting together a website, people can be a lot more careful about what the content reveals. But that is still up to the breeder. Often websites are linked to clubs and I don't know, maybe personal information can be found through that link.

Sometimes it seems that half the people on this site are walking around armed and dangerous because of how bad the world is today, and the other half think we should open our selves up completely.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm with the others who say it doesn't matter.

I personally could care less - one way or another. I put what I want in my signature (within board rules) and leave out what I want. I think others should feel free to do the same. 

And if it's going to apply to the breeders on the forum shouldn't it also apply to the trainers, rescuers, etc.?

Let me ask this, does what I have in my signature line change what I post? Will that make something I post of more/less valuable or true/false?

_(PS. I'm not a breeder - which is clear in many of my posts.)_


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> And if it's going to apply to the breeders on the forum shouldn't it also apply to the trainers, rescuers, etc.?
> 
> Let me ask this, does what I have in my signature line change what I post? Will that make something I post of more/less valuable or true/false?


I wish I would have typed this myself. Great point!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have a problem with the breeder's information not being in their signature line. I do have an issue with breeder's who are on here saying they are breeder's but refuse to give out information as if it's top secret and are criticizing other breeder's who are very open about what they are breeding. There is just something off about that situation.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the smart breeders have learned not to post their site in here unless your dogs meet an unspoken criteria. Otherwise it leads to a war of words and idealology. For the record, people do know me as "Doc". It is not a screen name. LOL

I have talked to several breeders on this site that have experienced hostile exchanges, called every bad name that could apply to a breeder, threatened to be banned, and had their dogs insulted by the Kool Aid gang in here. I can't blame them for posting their real name or web-site - especially in here.

It's a personal decision what to say and not say in here. Why does that bother some folks so munch?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree that it's a personal decision and for me it doesn't matter either.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't have website, my kennel name is vom Buchonia. I x-ray every dog that I own for hips and elbows. I may or maynot use Pennhipp or OFA as I can read x-rays myself. I usually have a lot to say about bloodlines and working dogs based on history and experience. It would do me a favor to not comment on pedigrees and breeding programs because some feel I don't showcase supplemental information through websites and signatures. Don't really care what people think about my integrity, because of my omissions, as it doesn't change what I know and what I've done. Am willing to help anyone that I can if I can, but if meeting people's personal standard is requisite...LOL....wrong guy. 
Cliff Anderson


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

One last thing...lol....when it comes to the breed I am an "ole school" person. Maybe this is why I resist websites, and advertising, self promotion,etc. I have yet to be convinced this new way is better, and the only way I'll change is when the quality of the dogs representing the new way (in general) improves to make me want to go in that direction. Just one of my faults


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Because we are in the age of technology, and all breeders should have a working website for their program and dogs, should we require all breeders, trainers, and dog owners create websites and Facebook pages dedicated to their dogs and their endeavors and accomplishments?

Maybe everyone needs a Facebook Fan Page and a Twitter as well? After all, just about everyone has one. If a breeder doesn't, does this mean s/he is hiding something?  

Me? I am in the "live and let live" party. 

Sure, I don't agree with everyone's ideals and there are members who's breeding programs I am not crazy about, but I don't think we can ever find a breeder 100% of the population will support, 100% of the time. A lot of people have very high standards for breeders, and strange (IMO) ideas about what makes a good breeder. Quick to judge and accuse, there are more than a couple of people online who are all too willing to pull up information of specific people solely for the sake of harassing them "for the benefit and wellbeing of dogs and their people". 

I have seen it happen more than once on wonderful forums with great people. If a breeder is not "forum approved", they can undergo a lot of interrogation and heckling. I don't blame people who do not wish to post their information, even if they DO have a website.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> One last thing...lol....when it comes to the breed I am an "ole school" person. Maybe this is why I resist websites, and advertising, self promotion,etc. I have yet to be convinced this new way is better, and the only way I'll change is when the quality of the dogs representing the new way (in general) improves to make me want to go in that direction. Just one of my faults


Here's to the "ole school" and all those great German shepherds we came to love and respect.

Cliff, did you see the picture of my new boy? He's a looker and "ole school" all over.:wild:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I get not wanting to get blasted by forum members online but those posts would be removed anyway


 Not true. Some bashing threads have run on for pages & even had mods participating. In some cases the breeder being bashed wasn't registered here, didn't post here & had no way of knowing s/he was being trashed.

Whether a breeder links his/her website to this discussion board or any other is of absolutely no concern to me in evaluating their dogs. Nor do I much care if they even have a web site. It adds some convenience, but not really that much.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it's necessary. I can't think of a breeder I've come across on here that I've had any trouble finding their kennel name and info about them and their dogs whether they share it here or not. It's not difficult to figure out.

I've done several web sites for breeders and honestly, some of them are better off not having one b/c they don't keep it updated. That just makes things MORE complicated. When I was first looking for a GSD I inquired about a rescue I found advertised online on the rescue's website, only to discover the dogs were all long gone and site hadn't been touched in over a year. :|


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was telling my breeder that I joined this board. She's not listed on here either. I would think it would be a good way of advertising. But I also do agree that maybe they just want to interact with others in a non business way and talk about their GSD's.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats why it should be a choice though. Why not allow breeders to post an e-mail addy, web site address, or just a blurb about what they breed, breeding goals, and so on in one easy to find section? No one should be forced to out themselves but having a breeders section here would be awesome for those of us who do not know who breeds here and who doesn't. It gives people more options IMO and would be only for people who want to advertise and share info about their kennels


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's odd when a breeder here doesn't post their kennel name or website link here, you could probably find it if you really wanted to anyway, but whatever, it's not my business.

I think it's a very good idea for a breeder to have a website. Even if they they don't ship, that doesn't stop people(like me) who doesn't mind traveling 12 hours to look at a puppy or to pick one up. But I'm not going to do that unless I know everything about the dog, and e-mailing back and forth or calling can be a pain. It also seems like it would save a breeder a lot of hassle and time to have the most commonly asked information in one place so you don't have to deal with people asking the same questions over and over. 

And about security, you don't have to put the location of your kennel on the site. I'm not that concerned about internet security, the same creeps that are on the internet are the same creeps in real life, and I'd be more worried about a creepy neighbor than a creepy guy who lives half way across the world and only knows what city I live in at best.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, if you use a site to advertise your dogs, and have specific information on those dogs that you have bred. 

People will tell you they saw your dogs on -----. 

And then they will ask you several questions that are clearly spelled out there. 

I do not think there are any shortcuts. 

And, I WANT to talk to the people. People can tell you anything. But if you talk to them for a while, the really bad ones usually hang themselves. 

If I took such a shortcut, so that I did not have to talk to people as much, then they do not get a good feeling for me, and I certainly do not get a good feeling for them.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am in with the "live and let live" party.

I think if breeders want to post their website, great, if not then that's their business.

I don't think that breeders not having a site means they are any less of a breeder or have anything to hide. I think that you can talk to a breeder and find out just as much if not more about them and their breeding program/goals than you can on a website.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> I don't have website, my kennel name is vom Buchonia. I x-ray every dog that I own for hips and elbows. I may or maynot use Pennhipp or OFA as I can read x-rays myself. I usually have a lot to say about bloodlines and working dogs based on history and experience. It would do me a favor to not comment on pedigrees and breeding programs because some feel I don't showcase supplemental information through websites and signatures. Don't really care what people think about my integrity, because of my omissions, as it doesn't change what I know and what I've done. Am willing to help anyone that I can if I can, but if meeting people's personal standard is requisite...LOL....wrong guy.
> Cliff Anderson


I'm live and let live. People, including breeders, are all different. If the site required listing websites, then we might not have the privilege of learning from people like Cliff. I find the information exchanged here to be invaluable, especially when it is frank and knowledgeable. I do not look upon this place as a sort of Yellow Pages for breeders, although it is nice to look at the sites that are listed. When I'm ready to get another GSD, then I'll just PM folks like Cliff, who don't advertise, for further information.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I agree with the live and let live. 

Some have not sites, some are basic and some are very elaborate/marketing, some are very elaborate but really do not say much (the Danielle Steele effect).

Does not matter to me. If people are serious, they will pick up the telephone or email. 

I do not eval a breeder based on the web-site; only based on the real experience in the various venues.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Not a breeder, so it doesn't matter really. 
If I was, I might have it in my sig, though.
The vetting of potential customers is a task good breeders just do anyhow
to prevent problems and re-homing later. If they advertise, however they 
do that, it makes for more of that work, but longer lists of reservations.
If not necessary, then why bother?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my dogs:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Handsome dog Doc ! Congrats!
....just noticed...what happened to his tail?..


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Handsome dog Doc ! Congrats!
> ....just noticed...what happened to his tail?..


Thanks.

Well, he got in a puppy scrap with his litter mates and didn't fair too well. Long story ...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHA! enough said....
My female sable is missing a tip of her tail...must have been accidently bit off by mom when opening her birth sac.
Again...nice dog!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I was hoping to take him to the ring one day .... Retirement looks better and closer every day! LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous doc !


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to admit, Doc, I like that boy <3


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is a good looking hunk of a dog! 

I had a female pup that lost the end of the tail. A dog food can got accidentally dropped on it by a friend. It landed with the edge of the can on the end of the tail and cut it clean off. That pup never even whimpered but turned around to see what the commotion was all about and snatched up the piece of tail for a snack. She did turn out to be a pretty hard bitch.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> snatched up the piece of tail for a snack.


 Oh my x.x


----------

